# Ovation 8 string!



## Hollowway

Duuuuudes! Did you guys see this? I talked with one of the reps over email, and here are the specs. Below is a youtube video from NAMM, as well.

1788TX-5 &#8211; 8 String Black $1099.00, Mid Depth
&#8226; Body
&#8226; Bracing: Quarter sawn Scalloped "X"
&#8226; Back: Lyrachord® Mid Depth Cutaway
&#8226; Top Finish: Matte Black Enamel
&#8226; Laser Cut Multi- Soundholes
&#8226; Body Top: Solid Spruce
&#8226; Body Binding: Black
&#8226; Neck
&#8226; Fingerboard: Deluxe Grade Ebony
&#8226; Fingerboard Radius: 10" (254 mm)
&#8226; Neck: Hard Rock Maple
&#8226; Neck Finish: Natural Satin
&#8226; Frets: 17-23 (high E) fully accessible frets 
&#8226; Position Inlays: None
&#8226; Scale: 25 1/4 (641 mm)
&#8226; Nut Material: ABS, 2.14&#8221; (54.4mm)
&#8226; Electronics
&#8226; Electronics: OP-Pro Preamp
&#8226; Pickup: Ovation OCP-1K Pickup
&#8226; Hardware
&#8226; Bridge: Ebony
&#8226; Tuners: Die-Cast Sealed Tuners
&#8226; Machines: Graph Tech Ratio Tuners
&#8226; Hardware Finish: Black
&#8226; Strings: D&#8217;Addario 8 String Set (.009-.074 Gauges)


----------



## StevenC

That's really cool! But 25.25" scale is a bit worrying. I suppose the only answer is to try one out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cool idea but I've never gelled with ovation guitars. Tried a ton of them over the years and they just don't do it for me. glad that the 8 string acoustic market is expanding though.


----------



## Semi-pro

StevenC said:


> That's really cool! But 25.25" scale is a bit worrying. I suppose the only answer is to try one out.



This. Very interested though!


----------



## odibrom

no 7 acoustic stringer?


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah the 25.5 isn't awesome, but if you'd bet me that ovation would release a high end 8 this year, I'd have said you were smoking the wacky tobacky.


----------



## jwade

Never got along with their guitars, felt weird playing standing up with the round back. But goddamn they've always sounded so good. I would love to try this, tune it up just a hair.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, they're definitely weird playing standing up. They always want to float up so it's like you're playing a lap steel. But the fronts look sooooo cool with the non traditional sound holes.


----------



## Malkav

As an Ovation owner (2778AX-5) and fan of ergs this makes me moist :3

Bummer on the scale, especially seeing as they do a 27" baritone, so they already have the template for the fret locations 

My one has the deep contour bowl and I experience no issues standing, though I do prefer to have a strap on when I sit.

I know most people bitch cause they don't sound traditional etc but I honestly prefer the way they sound, and to me they have a more expressive dynamic range than traditional acoustics anyway, and their pickup system is so good, so them doing an 8 is definitely cool, though I'd be more inclined for a 7 :3


----------



## Leviathus

This thing looks ballin' for open tunings.

Also, it's hilarious.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Maybe the rusty cooley tuning? i cant find another reason for the 25.5" scale


----------



## Winspear

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Maybe the rusty cooley tuning? i cant find another reason for the 25.5" scale



 I'd recommend uptuning honestly, even if it were 27" it still takes a monster gauge to get to the usual kind of acoustic tension (49-54 E) required for lack of noise and solid projection with an F# (anything up to 95). I probably wouldn't want to drop E without a 100. But that's just me maybe Save​


----------



## Damon67

Hey all, I know this is an old thread, but I have some new 8 strings to talk about. A lot higher end than the one Mike's talking about in the video. Locking GraphTech Ratio tuners, gloss quilt Sapele burst finish, and a Deep Contour bowl, not a mid bowl like the one above (not round and sits on your leg without slipping like typical Ovations like to do).

And the best thing... 27.25" scale.

I'll follow up with a separate post with pics. These things are ridiculously cool.


----------



## Hollowway

Damon67 said:


> Hey all, I know this is an old thread, but I have some new 8 strings to talk about. A lot higher end than the one Mike's talking about in the video. Locking GraphTech Ratio tuners, gloss quilt Sapele burst finish, and a Deep Contour bowl, not a mid bowl like the one above (not round and sits on your leg without slipping like typical Ovations like to do).
> 
> And the best thing... 27.25" scale.
> 
> I'll follow up with a separate post with pics. These things are ridiculously cool.



Oh, cool. You mean a new model for 2019, or are you talking about a one-off?


----------



## Damon67

New model. Two finishes, though they're nearly the same. Sapele Tobacco Burst, and Sapele Purple Burst.

We're the only place that has them in stock. Here's the purple burst...


----------



## Scordare

Damon67 said:


> New model. Two finishes, though they're nearly the same. Sapele Tobacco Burst, and Sapele Purple Burst.
> 
> We're the only place that has them in stock. Here's the purple burst...



These look great, how much? I didn't see them on the website.. Too bad there isn't a 7 string model too, I would be interested in that. It is unusual to see a manufacturer like this skip a 7 and go straight to 8.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

I'm really curious as to why they don't have a 7. Bummer.

I really want an acoustic 7. Might have to just roll the dice on one of the Agile Rennassaince's.


----------



## blacai

Silly question for sure... I get the 6-string->12-string, Would it be possible and would it make sense 8-string->16 string?


----------



## Drew

That's actually pretty cool. I always thought that, given the complexity of amplifying a distorted 8 string, they were really better suited for fingerstyle or touchstyle clean playing. This would be rather fun for that.


----------



## Suho

Sweetwater has a bunch of the 8s that Damon67 was talking about, price dropped down to $799. Looks cool, but he was right the two colors are pretty close to the same.


----------



## Hollowway

I’d like to get one, but I already have an 8 string Agile Renaissance that is being neglected, so.... I want one, but I think it’s just because I like those ovation sound holes.


----------



## Suho

Actually, although Sweetwater doesn't list a scale length, when I Google that model it also suss scale is 25.25 so I am not sure what he was talking about. Nor can I find mention of the Ratio tuners. Ovation 's FB page says these are not going to be around long. Too bad the video in the OP doesn't actually demo what it sounds like.


----------



## Damon67

I have one right in front of me, what do you want to know? The scale length is 27", strings are .009 - .074, it has Ratio tuners, and these also have the contour bowl (not a round back). Sweetwater bought the rest of them along with all the rest of the exotic wood 6 and 12 string models at a ridiculously low price. Luckily, we sold all the ones we had before this happened.

I do have 2 demos available. One has a slight scratch, the other a ding on the bowl. $500 and whatever shipping is to you.


----------



## trem licking

Damon67 said:


> I have one right in front of me, what do you want to know? The scale length is 27", strings are .009 - .074, it has Ratio tuners, and these also have the contour bowl (not a round back). Sweetwater bought the rest of them along with all the rest of the exotic wood 6 and 12 string models at a ridiculously low price. Luckily, we sold all the ones we had before this happened.
> 
> I do have 2 demos available. One has a slight scratch, the other a ding on the bowl. $500 and whatever shipping is to you.


Do you happen to know if these are solid tops or laminates? How big of string can you fit through the bridge?


----------



## Suho

I'm so tempted, but I don't currently have an 8 and I want an electric before an acoustic.


----------



## bostjan

27" and no rounded back? Those addressed my only two complaints with these. I guess I should have been paying more attention.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hollowway said:


> I’d like to get one, but I already have an 8 string Agile Renaissance that is being neglected, so.... I want one, but I think it’s just because I like those ovation sound holes.


My Renaissance has no electronics... If yours is one of the first run I just made an excuse for both of us.  

I kinda want an 8 string ovation just because I never thought it would happen... I also use my electric 8 for clean stuff more than heavy stuff when I actually use the 8th string...

Ovations also always had a kind of "electric guitar in an acoustics body" feel to them that I kind of liked over most other acoustics.


----------



## Hollowway

Konfyouzd said:


> My Renaissance has no electronics... If yours is one of the first run I just made an excuse for both of us.
> 
> I kinda want an 8 string ovation just because I never thought it would happen... I also use my electric 8 for clean stuff more than heavy stuff when I actually use the 8th string...
> 
> Ovations also always had a kind of "electric guitar in an acoustics body" feel to them that I kind of liked over most other acoustics.


Yeah, the “electric in an acoustic” body is why I want to get one. And yeah, my Renaissance is from Run 1 also, so that is indeed a good excuse!


----------



## jwguitar

Hollowway said:


> Duuuuudes! Did you guys see this? I talked with one of the reps over email, and here are the specs. Below is a youtube video from NAMM, as well.
> 
> 1788TX-5 &#8211; 8 String Black $1099.00, Mid Depth
> &#8226; Body
> &#8226; Bracing: Quarter sawn Scalloped "X"
> &#8226; Back: Lyrachord® Mid Depth Cutaway
> &#8226; Top Finish: Matte Black Enamel
> &#8226; Laser Cut Multi- Soundholes
> &#8226; Body Top: Solid Spruce
> &#8226; Body Binding: Black
> &#8226; Neck
> &#8226; Fingerboard: Deluxe Grade Ebony
> &#8226; Fingerboard Radius: 10" (254 mm)
> &#8226; Neck: Hard Rock Maple
> &#8226; Neck Finish: Natural Satin
> &#8226; Frets: 17-23 (high E) fully accessible frets
> &#8226; Position Inlays: None
> &#8226; Scale: 25 1/4 (641 mm)
> &#8226; Nut Material: ABS, 2.14&#8221; (54.4mm)
> &#8226; Electronics
> &#8226; Electronics: OP-Pro Preamp
> &#8226; Pickup: Ovation OCP-1K Pickup
> &#8226; Hardware
> &#8226; Bridge: Ebony
> &#8226; Tuners: Die-Cast Sealed Tuners
> &#8226; Machines: Graph Tech Ratio Tuners
> &#8226; Hardware Finish: Black
> &#8226; Strings: D&#8217;Addario 8 String Set (.009-.074 Gauges)




I would play that for sure. To be honest as a jazz guitarist (I usually play solo gigs in the style of Joe Pass), I would love to have an 8 string (see video below). It actually makes for sense in a way than a 6 string because you basically have almost the entire range of a piano underneath your fingers. I suspect it might be a little awkward at first to play but if you practice Im sure the transition isn't too bad. I certainly think it could help improve my playing.


----------



## jwguitar

Hollowway said:


> Yeah the 25.5 isn't awesome, but if you'd bet me that ovation would release a high end 8 this year, I'd have said you were smoking the wacky tobacky.



See I think 25.5 is a perfect length. Its not too long or too short. I would tune the middle strings in standard and then use the bottom string as a low A to play the lower ocatave the walking bassline and either tune the top string to B to play the upper register notes.


----------

